# Nipple any one?



## REGULATOR 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Trying to make a trip to the nipple this saturday on a 29 Regulator. Wanting to know if anyone else is headed out that way this weekend. Also where the fish at?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Go into the offshore reports and you will see some info for the nipple and beyond.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We plan to take a stab at it SAT too. Most likely somewhere around the Nipple.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe I'll be there as well. I'll most likely be on ch 68


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Recess will be out there also . I think we will be parking in the SSW parking lot row 12 space 21. Lots of boats may bring lots of fish up. Good luck to all. Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't suggest row 12 Gene, it tends to flood in that corner. I'll probably holler at you tomorrow.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

yall catch them up. It was fishy down there on wednesday. As posted in our report, we went down to the east side on the 100 fathom curve. Water looked good where Roffs showed the lines at. I hope they are there still for yall, and if you are running hard, be careful because there is some trash in them. We found a log down there, caught the dolphins off of, there was a 55 gal drum, ropes, all sorts of stuff, so pull them back before you get there! Look forward to the reports!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

We are making a trip out also.... CHannel 68. Hey Gene, I sent a PM, but I guess I should have just read the reports section first.

THanks,

CHris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll probably fish the west side just north of the nipple along the 50 fathom early and then work my way down the 100 fathom.

Chris


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Sat. will be catch card time for Will and the triplets. Gladiator on 68. :usaflag


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We plan on hitting the pass in OB at 5:30 headed that way.


----------



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

Leaving early Sun, morning, gonna stop at the edge till the sun comes up. See ya'll out there.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Pull a black and orange moldcraftwith a ballyhoo.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

And what if I don't? Whatcha gonna do about it?

Just kidding, I've got a standard chugger and a wide range in that color pattern already in my bag for tomorrow.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *tunapopper (8/28/2009)*And what if I don't? Whatcha gonna do about it?
> 
> Just kidding, I've got a standard chugger and a wide range in that color pattern already in my bag for tomorrow.


Exactly what I used. Put ballyhoo behind both of em, stick emin the corners and rubber band the line to the reel handle or lowest guideor use a transom release.

I'll PM an address to where you can overnight my share of meat. :hungry


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Headed there in the morning on the Traveler good luck to all!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tyler I believe some of your crew were just in here at the shop. A big guy named Randy and another who I hate to say butI forgot his name. Good luck guys


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

wish i can go. gotta work. good luck to all


----------

